# New 21rs Owner



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Just found this forum and think it is cool to have one for Outbacks. The wife and I just purchased an 06 21RS and take delivery tomorrow.

I had been doing research on trailers for a while and liked the features of the 21RS. I am new to owning but have been around RV's all my life as the folks have had a motorhome of some kind since I was a kid.

We live in Alaska so hope to get a lot of use out it for many years to come.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrads on the new Outback. Glad to have you here.

Gary


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

Woohoo, Congrats on the new OutBack, I just traded in a cabin on wheels for the 21RS and absolutely love it.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome action

You are not the only one from Alaska









Enjoy your new trailer and join in the fun and post

John


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey, usmc03, welcome to the 21rs club -- you know, good things come in small packages!









And hello, IMABEACHBUM, I live 30 miles north of you.


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

Good to see another 21RS on the boards. Let the questions begin. Their is plenty of info here to help you along the way. JR


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

usmc03,

action Welcome to the site and congratulations on your new 21RS Outback. sunny I know you are anxious to get it and take that maiden voyage. Name indicates military. Thanks for the service you and your family provide for our country.







Happy Camping sunny


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Ditto on the thanks for serving, welcome and congratulations, usmc03! action


----------



## TrainRiders (Jan 10, 2006)

Welcome again. Its good to see another 21RS in the group.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for the welcom and I will post pictures after I get her picked up tomorrow.

I am looking forward to using it as much as possible with the fishing season starting here.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congrats and enjoy your new outback, we've had a lot of good times in our 21RS.

Mike


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Congats Enjoy the your new tt 
Welcome to outbackers any question let us know
Happy camping


----------



## geodebro (May 26, 2006)

Welcome. I too am a new RS21 owner, just picked mine up last Wed. Still waiting for the maoden voyage...only two weeks til vacation..

George


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats! action


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback and thanks for joining the forum. A local dealer always said the Outback is the number one selling trailer in Alaska. Maybe some truth to that with many new members from there.


----------



## GeoWalls (Jun 3, 2006)

If I can add my 2 cents. There is a pretty good pre-acceptance checklist here that it would be worth using when you pick it up. Don't let the salesman hussle you through the checks. Mine had a few leaks that had to be fixed after the first campout. But we've enjoyed ours ever since, and it tows very nicely. Enjoy I miss fishing season there. We lived in Fairbanks for 31/2 years. Jeff


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, usmc03!* action 
And congratulations on the new Outback!









You certainly will have a beautiful area for camping in up there. Wow!
We seem to be getting a pretty healthy Alaska group around here!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to our site....and CONGRATS on the new Outback!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

action *welcome aboard* action 
and







*congrats on the new 21rs*









darrel


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Well today is the day for delievery. I am going in a couple of hours for the PDI. I am going to download the checklist from here and use it. Part of the delivery today is a about an hour long walk through with the service manager.

Will post some pictures later on today after I get her.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Good luck and have a great time!

Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome usmc30 to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 21RS it's a very nice model
Hope everything goes well during your PDI

Don action


----------

